# Scout XT



## McD (Oct 15, 2021)

Some woodwork on my scout XT the Wood scales is a copy of the original.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Looking good, good job!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

That is a nice job!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nothing like wood to warm something up. Nice job


----------



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

It's like a classy cuff link. Very nice!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a good mod . for the Scout LT . Really makes it a looker .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree with TreeFork, looks amazing


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks great 

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------

